# Printer cartridges, etc



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

OK not sure if this has been discussed in the past but I'm really keen to find out if there is any way of recycling things like printer cartridges, batteries and so on in Cairo. 

I hate to throw these things out in the normal rubbish


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> OK not sure if this has been discussed in the past but I'm really keen to find out if there is any way of recycling things like printer cartridges, batteries and so on in Cairo.
> 
> I hate to throw these things out in the normal rubbish




Yes we did have a discussion before but that was pre revolution days.

Zamalek has recycle bins on 26th July St but no separate area for what you are looking to dispose. My suggestion would be just bag them up separately so at least they are easily found when the "picking" is being done. I tend to do this with everything, card, plastic etc all bagged separately before I throw


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes we did have a discussion before but that was pre revolution days.
> 
> Zamalek has recycle bins on 26th July St but no separate area for what you are looking to dispose. My suggestion would be just bag them up separately so at least they are easily found when the "picking" is being done. I tend to do this with everything, card, plastic etc all bagged separately before I throw


yes, everything is recycled, i buy recycled not original just bag and bin them,
they do the recycling at mokatum,


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I read somewhere that the reclying system here is really efficient and one could put everything in the same bag, it will be opened, separated and recycled in the garbage town.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

aykalam said:


> OK not sure if this has been discussed in the past but I'm really keen to find out if there is any way of recycling things like printer cartridges, batteries and so on in Cairo.
> 
> I hate to throw these things out in the normal rubbish


One of the teachers at my school has organized school-wide recycling. I will ask him if he knows the answer to this. If he does, I will PM you with his information or I will post the company's details.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I read somewhere that the reclying system here is really efficient and one could put everything in the same bag, it will be opened, separated and recycled in the garbage town.


yes, apparently 80% of the stuff the zabaleen collect gets recycled, but I wonder if they have the resources to deal with the less straight forward items, things like watch batteries and the like. I have never seen how they actually do the sorting but I believe is all done manually, bless them...

Somehow I doubt that they have the technology to process certain things, I fear this will all end up in landfill or worse...

@Bat, 

you say you buy recycled? where from?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> One of the teachers at my school has organized school-wide recycling. I will ask him if he knows the answer to this. If he does, I will PM you with his information or I will post the company's details.


that would be great! thanks


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> yes, apparently 80% of the stuff the zabaleen collect gets recycled, but I wonder if they have the resources to deal with the less straight forward items, things like watch batteries and the like. I have never seen how they actually do the sorting but I believe is all done manually, bless them...
> 
> Somehow I doubt that they have the technology to process certain things, I fear this will all end up in landfill or worse...
> 
> ...


No don't worry they recycle everything I've seen it 
Recycle cartridges available many places, but pm me what your printer is and will ask at work


----------

